# Michael Jacksons how do you do it?



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

if you dont know what a michael jackson is its when you ride across a box or rail on your toe or heel edge. i never see anyone do it so i was thinking it would be cool to learn. So is anyone good at it that can give some pointers?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a video of this on one of the snowboarding magazine websites... maybe Snowboarder? run a google for it, I'm pretty sure it was a how to


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

transworld i believe, anyway its on youtube... YouTube - Trick Tip - Michael Jackson

I think what he says in there about starting out 5050 and then bangin out a quick jackson at the end, get good at that, and then progressing from there sounds pretty good..

haha the first time i hit a box i came in michael jackson and thats how i got this scar on my chin.

so start small : )


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

meh. kinda stupid looking if you ask me.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah i used to think so to when I first saw it...but now I kinda appreciate it

specially in that intro where he throws it on that table, i thought that was pretty steezed


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Micheal Jacksons are HARD. Trust me they are really frustrating and a lot harder then they look. If u do do them, find a wide flat box and start out with toe side. The key is to balance on your tiptoes and try to keep your board straight because as soon as it moves side to side you will bail. This trick will take a lot of practice and u will fall a lot, but just keep at it.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the danger to steeze payoff ratio is a little out of whack.

But, hey, Michael Jackson's the man.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

UncleRico said:


> I think the danger to steeze payoff ratio is a little out of whack.
> 
> But, hey, Michael Jackson's the man.


Have we even proven that hes human anymore, let alone a man?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

props to this guy

YouTube - scott stevens. mj to fakie.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah dude i was just about to post that....soo sick


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

ya im heading up to the mountain tommorow and i have 5050s down im gonna try it see how it goes. i saw one of the dew tour ams try it today it looked pretty badass.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

id say the only thing there really is to know is speed. you need to go FAST if you don't go fast and your not scotty stevens you will get hurt. first try to learn it by 50-50 most of the box and just throwing in a MJ at the end.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i did it once when i was learning boxes...of course it didnt look as good because its was more of a controlled fall:laugh:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I have done an MJ once - and it was by accident. I had actually just learned what an MJ was a few weeks earlier. It was on a shotgun-rainbow rail about 15" long, and when I rode up I almost slid out on my toeside edge, but instead it got locked in between the shotgun. Somehow rode it out and my buddies were all stoked and giving me props for it... Too bad it was by accident! Have never even tried to do it again, I'd imagine practicing it can be really hard on your knees.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

well i fell alot but its kinda fun got it once or twice just needed alot of speed. i feel dumb though doing them cuz it looks like you are doing by accident so you kinda look like a noob


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

haha yteah i bet. Ill let you know how mine go


----------



## RIDErjon (Oct 22, 2008)

They are not that hard to do just awkward to land. Just get lots of speed. I landed it on my third try


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

YouTube - Bits and Pieces of Nate Lavik

MJs have serious steez when locked in as much as this guy.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

scott stevens might have the hardest MJ move with that MJ to fakie but I think Chris Johnston has my favorite of all MJ's

take a look at 1:10 YouTube - SUNDAY IN THE PARK 2010 episode 2


Anyway, I actually started trying some intentional MJ's and I totally got my ass handed to me...I always assumed I could do them but now I see just how hard they are...And the worst part is the vids of me trying them look so much worse than they felt. Didn't land a single one but each try is an improvement. I think I'll have them soon, hopefully my body won't be completely bruised by then tho

...I wonder if the type of board your riding, camber, RC, flexiness or w/e makes a difference with these? probably not a noticeable difference..


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

That MJ on the c box was sweet, but the best MJer is def Halldor Helgason.
Here he throws a MJ with a melon grab at 45 secs.
Picknick Jam! on Vimeo

And check out his MJ to bs 3 at 2:45 in his part in They Came From
YouTube - Halldor Helgason part in They Came From! - Factor Films Snowoarding Teaser 2009/2010

Once you get MJ's on lock, try doing Janet Jacksons, same thing but on your heel edge. I've only seen it once and I cant remember who it was or what video it was from.


----------



## RIDErjon (Oct 22, 2008)

never heard or seen anyone try a janet jackson but i think i will give it a go next time i am out


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

some janets in this vid: YouTube - MJ's and front flips


----------

